# From Community pot to individual pots



## sastry (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi
I have grown couple of crosses from seedling stage for an year now and they are in community pots with 3-4 and in some cases, 6 in each CP. I am posting the pictures of two crosses and would like to know whether it is time for these seedlings to go to individual pots. Also appreciate if some one can share the proper seedling mixture for these. One cross is Paphiopedilum fairrieanum x Paphiopedilum callosum and the other one is Paph villosum x Paph venustum. 
Sastry


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2019)

Looking good, I know nothing about Paph seedlings!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 17, 2019)

They look very happy in the mix they are growing in. Put them in individual pots a bit bigger than the roots and use same mix or just a little coarser.


----------



## sastry (Aug 19, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> They look very happy in the mix they are growing in. Put them in individual pots a bit bigger than the roots and use same mix or just a little coarser.


Thank you for the suggestion, will do 
sastry


----------



## Phred (Aug 28, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> They look very happy in the mix they are growing in. Put them in individual pots a bit bigger than the roots and use same mix or just a little coarser.



I’m guessing Ozpaph was saying the same kind of mix... not the mix that is in the compots. The mix in the compots is over a year old and you should use a new mix. Your seedlings could be in their next pots for a year or two. Pot them in pots slightly bigger than the roots, if you haven’t already, as Ozpaph recommended.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes, thats what i meant. Thank-you Phred.


----------

